# Platinum 24 SHO with or without EFI?



## JeffF (Jan 10, 2018)

After two years of research and dragging my feet. I've decided on a Platinum 24 SHO. My driveway is 20' x 120' and don't need anything wider. Now I just need to decide on whether or not to get the EFI. I was hoping for change for the 2019 model year that would help but everything appears to be the same. I'm just hung-up on the whole EFI thing. I have a JD tractor with EFI so I'm not at all opposed to it. I already have a single stage blower at home that I'll use for the small stuff so this machine would probably only get 2-3 uses per season. So I want this new blower to last me at least 25 years. I take great care of and work on all my own equipment. Taking cost out of the equation I just want a system that will be reliable for that time period. The closest dealer to me is about an 1 1/2 hours away, gets bad reviews, and told me they don't like working on an EFI....so that doesn't help. I know the EFI will be easier (for the wife) to use but I have no problems with a carb if in the end it will be more reliable.

Thanks!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

without EFI.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

The EFI system on these is too new to tell how it would work out in 10-15 years.That being said it works out well in automobiles for the last 20+ years. The health of the battery and it maintain a charge is all that it comes down to.

I like having the EFI personally.


----------



## JeffF (Jan 10, 2018)

Nastorino, can I ask why you sold your 24" EFI? And why are you trying to sell you 28" EFI? I still haven't bought anything yet, everyday I keep going back and forth. Grrr.....


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

JeffF said:


> Nastorino, can I ask why you sold your 24" EFI? And why are you trying to sell you 28" EFI? I still haven't bought anything yet, everyday I keep going back and forth. Grrr.....


Sold the 24" EFI strictly because the 28" Hydro Pro finally became an EFI. When I was shopping in winter of 2017 I knew I wanted EFI and I knew I wanted Hydro drive. Unfortunately no Hydro Pro models had EFI so I opted for the latter of the two and got the EFI instead of the Hydro functionality. 

As soon as my dealer had a Hydro Pro EFI on his floor he messaged me and told me to come take a look. My wife of 4 months was less than thrilled that I was contemplating unloading my brand new machine for a BRAND NEW machine less than a year later. I wasn't going to bore her with specs so I made a move.

The ONLY reason I'm not keeping it is because my driveway at my new home is going from 20'x60' to 10'x600' plus parking and turnaround. I will be putting a snowblower on the front of my tractor instead so I can clear 54" at a time. I only have one walkway and I'll just widen it in the spring after I trash the grass a few times using the wider blower. If I can't get close to my asking price I'll keep it. It's not worth losing my shirt over it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Given how new the system is, and how long you want to keep it, I'd lean towards a carburetor. Use fuel stabilizer, and use the fuel shutoff (or you can add one, if it doesn't have one) to run the carb dry at the end of each season. Or even after each use, if it will only be used a few times a year.


----------

